# ny 'eyes 05/07/06



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Are these from the mighty missouri??Nice fish


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

No, These are from a small lake here in central NY state.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's a lotta big fish outa one small lake, hope you put a few back for future generations. Nice stringer of fish!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like you guys are miners or something.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

djleye-
"Small" - in this case means about 6 miles long and a mile & a half wide. These are average sized fish for this lake. Other lakes around here we let ones this size go & eat the 16-18 inchers, but in this lake these are "eatin" sized.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice Lake!!!!!!


----------



## CountryKat (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice lake and fish.


----------

